

Thinking in foreign language makes decisions more rational - Cadsby
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/04/thinking-in-foreign-language-makes-decisions-more-rational.ars?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+Featured+Content%29

======
replax
previous discussion and link to the original paper here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3876695>

